# clown fish species



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

hey im setting up a new salt water tank (40g) and im gonna have long tenticle anemones and clown fish in it. want i need to know can different types of clown fish cohabitat or will certain species attack other ones. i already have ocellaris clown fish

thanks for the help!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Talon said:


> hey im setting up a new salt water tank (40g) and im gonna have long tenticle anemones and clown fish in it. want i need to know can different types of clown fish cohabitat or will certain species attack other ones. i already have ocellaris clown fish
> 
> thanks for the help!


 The OCC and the like are peaceful. the Skunk, Clarki, Tomato, will kill each other.
So, like the OCC, a Black and White Occ, a True Purc.


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> The OCC and the like are peaceful. the Skunk, Clarki, Tomato, will kill each other.
> So, like the OCC, a Black and White Occ, a True Purc.


just ocellaris and perculas then? dangit. what about those picasso clowns will they be fine together?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Talon said:


> just ocellaris and perculas then? dangit. what about those picasso clowns will they be fine together?


 My bad, yes. I didn't identify all of them. But yes those will be fine also. Was just trying to give you an idea of the ones that would work.


----------

